# TTF Archives Online



## Ancalagon (Jun 28, 2007)

I recently came across a web site that allows you to trawl through archived websites/pages. I typed in TTF and found something of a history of the forum that many may find interesting. 

Unfortunately you cannot go into the archived pages to view archived threads, though I am sure one of you cunning net detectives could manage to trawl the deep web and rediscover some of the ancient history of the forum. If I recall there was a time before a time long before this esteemed forum and I would like to look at it

http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://thetolkienforum.com

Ooh, Oooh, I forgot to add, look at the names of who was online when the snapshot of the page was taken

I have to admit, I love this, charting the evolution of the forum and how it was developed by webby


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 28, 2007)

Taking a stroll down memory lane...thanks, Anc.

I miss some of those old colour schemes/styles!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 30, 2007)

I like the green. Mostly because it's superly cool and my favorite color. Anyways, yes, checking out actual threads would have been cool. I used that place to see the old Planet Coruscant place, too. So tragic that the Webmaster person can't find those old M. E. R. P. G. stuffs. *sniff* If only. *bawls*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 30, 2007)

You _can_ check out threads, it's just that they'll be "presented" in the current green style.


----------



## Talierin (Jul 2, 2007)

Man, memories right there.... p.s. I think June 13th was my 6 or 7th anniversary on ttf. I forget


----------



## Mali (Apr 20, 2008)

I was a member a good 3 or more years ago, and can I say...definite trip down memory lane. I definitely like our look now, but there is something to say about the simplicity of the past layouts and such.


----------

